# Motorcycle riding gear



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am looking for a new suit for riding my motorbikes as I am getting another bike in a few months and need something that suits the ride.

I have been thinking about UD-Replica's motorcycle gear, and, in particular, the Batman suit. Any thoughts on this?

http://udreplicas.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=115



> In BATMAN BEGINS™ we're introduced to the stunning 'Pre Suit' described as the Nomex Survival Suit for advanced infantry.
> Designed by Wayne Enterprises™ and subsequently 'borrowed' by Bruce Wayne™, this visually striking Pre-Suit would then be transformed into the BATMAN BEGINS™ suit later seen all throughout the film.
> 
> Now UD Replicas proudly presents these Kevlar lined Movie Replica Leather Garments brought to life as fully functional riding gear.
> ...


:factor10: :factor10: :factor10: :factor10:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

It is costly.
I would have to see more data on it's wearability & how well the safety & impact works in real life.
AND none of the fake batman cliffs with fake knives on them.
Halloween was last month.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

What kind of riding? On or Off road?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

JustCliff said:


> What kind of riding? On or Off road?


The new bike is an '02 HD FLHT ... my dad's bike that is coming to live in my garage - kind of like this one: http://rides.motorcyclecruiser.com/...son/flht-electra-glide-standard/photos/1.html


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Gee, now my ordinary black and gray First Gear with Kilimanjaro jacket seems so.... inadequate.. 

Hey, have fun with it!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

dress for the crash, not the ride. I've planted too many friends who didn't think about it that way.


----------

